# How Many of Your Grandparents Are Still Alive?



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 20, 2018)

Everyone has four grandparents, their mother’s parents and their father’s parents, and some people have the fortune to know their grandparents and form emotional bonds with them, while other people do not have that fortune.

            Therefore, this thread is to ask the users of this forum how many of their grandparents are still alive, currently.

            I did not know my father’s parents very well, or at all, in some cases, so, whenever I refer to my grandparents, I am always referring to my mother’s parents, unless I specify otherwise. My father’s mother died before my parents ever met, so I obviously never knew her (but my father has assured me that she would have loved me and my brother very much and that we would have loved her, as well), and my father’s father was alive early in my life, but my family barely ever spoke to him and he died when I was only ten years old, so I have very little memory of him.

            In contrast to that, I knew my mother’s parents very well; they were always a major presence in my life. My mother’s father died in 2005, when I was in my freshman year of college; that was, without a question, the most emotionally-traumatic event that I had ever experienced in my life, up to that point, but, by this time, I have now overcome my grief, and, while I still miss him, of course, I no longer am feeling overwhelming sorrow from his death. My mother’s mother is still alive, the last of my grandparents, and she is now eighty-eight, so my family and I are hoping that she shall be alive for several more years, yet, at least long enough to see me married (whenever that may occur). She has done much for us, so we help her in any way that we can; she needs a walker to move around and can no longer drive, so we drive her around for anything that she needs, but it is not a chore, because we love her.

            What does everyone else say about this? How many of your grandparents are still alive, today?


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 20, 2018)

All my grandparents have been dead for years.


----------



## lacey (Dec 20, 2018)

I actually have five grandparents, as my grandfather divorced and married another. Out of these five, I only have two left; the two grandmothers from my mom's side.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 20, 2018)

Avalon said:


> All my grandparents have been dead for years.



I am very sorry to hear that; were you close to them?


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 20, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am very sorry to hear that; were you close to them?



No.

And thank you for your kind words and rep.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 20, 2018)

Avalon said:


> No.
> 
> And thank you for your kind words and rep.



You are very welcome.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 21, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Everyone has four grandparents,


Nah not everyone.


----------



## Djomla (Dec 21, 2018)

One. My dad's mom. My mother's parents died in '99 and' 04. My dad's father in '08.


----------



## martryn (Dec 21, 2018)

My paternal grandfather, Thomas, died in 2006.  He was a Pharmacist's Mate in WWII, fought in the battle of Iwo Jima, and was a member of the first ever graduating class of pharmacists in the state of Arkansas.  He lived his entire life in south Arkansas, in a small Southern town, and was a prominent member of the community, owning the town's drug store, located on the town square, all throughout the 1950's through the 1970's.  

My paternal grandmother, Francis, died in 2008.  She taught me how to play cards, made the best sugar cookies, and always had a bag of Werther's Original stashed somewhere.  I am lucky that I lived with her for a few months while I was in college, the year before she died.

My maternal grandmother, Billy, is still alive.  He was a farmer, dairy and beef, and also had a walking mail route until he was 79 years old.  He would walk several miles a day carrying a satchel full of mail during all weather, and he did this for over 20 years when dairy farming stopped being profitable.  Through hard work he went from having nothing to having hundreds of acres of land, several hundred head of cattle, and a beautiful 4 bedroom house.  He still carries a five gallon bucket full of feed twice a day over a hundred yards to feed the cows he still owns.  I am surprised he is still alive.  He is 82 years old and has Alzheimer's, so I doubt he'll be around in a year or two.

My maternal grandmother, Joy, is also still alive.  She has largely not worked in her life outside of running the farmhouse and raising kids, but she did have a stint at the post office sorting mail.  She's now 80 years old, and faltering too.  We spent every holiday at their house growing up, and she made legendary dinners that would take all day to cook.  Her wisdom is always a bit off, and she's a racist, but she tries her best to live a good life.  She's borderline suicidal now, seeing no point in getting any older, and every time I talk to her she bursts into tears.


----------



## trance (Dec 21, 2018)

well, idk about my mom's parents since i literally know nothing about that side of my family 

as for my dad's, my grandpa is still alive


----------



## SoulFire (Dec 21, 2018)

My grandparents were all gone by the time I was six. My parents passed away within three months of one another back when I was in my late twenties. They died young: My Dad was 61 and my mom was 59. That's what smoking does to you. Pleased to say that I have outlasted them both as far as age goes!


----------



## King1 (Dec 21, 2018)

They all died before I was born


----------



## nobody (Dec 21, 2018)

I don't know I've never even met my cousins or uncles/aunties.


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 22, 2018)

Zero


----------



## Natty (Dec 22, 2018)

My maternal grandparents are both alive in the sense of the word of 'alive'. My grand pa has alzheimer's and he's no longer able to recognize any of his kids or friends. He's in dire straights and I hope he passes away soon, he's in a state of perpetual confusion and it hurts my family. My grandmother on that same side is living on her own, living it up and hanging out with her friends. My grandparents are still married, and despite the situation with my g-pa, my g-ma is pretty fucking happy doing the shit she's never been able to do before. She's still mobile and independent, every time I see her she's radiating happiness. 

My paternal grandparents aren't with us anymore. My grandfather passed away from a very advance stage of lung cancer about 14 years ago, and my grandmother passed away about 6 years ago I think. My grand father's death hit us the hardest, it came suddenly and fast. I'll never forget my grandma crying at the funeral. My grand ma's passing was surprising, as she just passed away in her sleep. But it's kind of bitter sweet cause she often talked about my grand pa; you can tell they were very very much in love even after death.

The grand ma that passed away was a fucking fighter though. She had MS and she always wanted to be independent. I remember visiting in the nursing home before she passed, and she recently broken her leg getting out of bed. My dad was berating her for not seeking help as it's been a reoccurring issue. She looked at my dad very sternly and said in her raspy french: "I'll fucking get out of my own bed for as long as I'm alive, crisse de câlice." She looked at my little brother and I and smiled cause she knew it was funny.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Harmonie (Dec 22, 2018)

None of my grandparents are around anymore. My dad's side passed away when I was really young. My mom's side passed away over the last 8 years, my grandpa in 2010 and grandma in 2014. It's always so bizarre to know that there are people older than me when their grandparents still alive. My grandma on my mother's side really took good care of herself, so it's a real shock she passed away when she did.


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Dec 22, 2018)

I still have two grandmothers and one grandfather left.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Dec 23, 2018)

Never knew my dad's dad, but he's dead. Not sure how or when, but I'm pretty sure he's dead. 

His mom is still alive though.

My mom's mom died when she was still a kid. Needless to say, I never knew her. 

Her dad is still alive, and has a wife who, of course, is my fifth grandparent.


----------



## Jim (Dec 23, 2018)

All of my grandparents are dead, my grandfathers died before i was born. The rest of my family felt for their deaths. i didn't


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 23, 2018)

Jim said:


> All of my grandparents are dead, my grandfathers died before i was born. The rest of my family felt for their deaths. i didn't



I am very sorry to hear that, but why did you not feel anything when they died?


----------



## Jim (Dec 23, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am very sorry to hear that, but why did you not feel anything when they died?


If anything, it was helpful to me because it tied up my whole family for a short while. I also got extra time to study for final exams


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 24, 2018)

1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 24, 2018)

My paternal Grandfather, who I am named after, died before I was even born, my maternal Grandfather died when I was 3 or 4, my maternal Grandmother died when I was on my late teens and my paternal Grandmother died when I was on my early twenties.


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Dec 24, 2018)

My grandmother is still going strong well into her 90s in a retirement home, my sisters and I take care of her. Her husband passed away quite a few years ago, was a WW2 vet but got sick somewhere around Italy theater. Nana and Papa are also gone, he participated in WW2, not much action drove transports/trucks and a jeep for an officier, lost hearing on one side from a grenade. Nana was a war bride from England, part of a barrage balloon crew, came over to Canada after the war.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 26, 2018)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> My paternal Grandfather, who I am named after, died before I was even born, my maternal Grandfather died when I was 3 or 4, my maternal Grandmother died when I was on my late teens and my paternal Grandmother died when I was on my early twenties.



I am very sorry to hear that, but I am glad that you are handling it well.



Ashen-Shugar said:


> My grandmother is still going strong well into her 90s in a retirement home, my sisters and I take care of her. Her husband passed away quite a few years ago, was a WW2 vet but got sick somewhere around Italy theater. Nana and Papa are also gone, he participated in WW2, not much action drove transports/trucks and a jeep for an officier, lost hearing on one side from a grenade. Nana was a war bride from England, part of a barrage balloon crew, came over to Canada after the war.



Both of my grandfathers participated in World War II, as well (one in the navy and one in the army), and they both died at age 80, by amazing coincidence (many years apart, however).


----------



## Mider T (Dec 26, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Both of my grandfathers participated in World War II, as well (one in the navy and one in the army), and they both died at age 80, by amazing coincidence (many years apart, however).


Way to make every tragedy about you.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 26, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Way to make every tragedy about you.



I was attempting to sympathize with @Ashen-Shugar, if you did not notice.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 26, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I was attempting to sympathize with @Ashen-Shugar, if you did not notice.


You made it about yourself dude, that's not sympathizing


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 26, 2018)

Mider T said:


> You made it about yourself dude, that's not sympathizing



It was a way to start a conversation, by mentioning something that I have in common with another user; what is wrong with that?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Dec 27, 2018)

Everything is cool, my buddy got back from down South. Grew up with him and hs family. Have to be careful driving out tonite so worried about him and Joe after the World Juniors. I have to say thank-you DD for your grandparents service. Just to let everyone know i'm bit private so do not feel offended if I do not respond that much to anyone. Sometimes do and sometimes don't. So just hope everything goes safe for my buddies tonite, that's all I wanted to say, everybody be copes.


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 28, 2018)

2 left. One grandmother moms side, one grandfather, dads side.


----------



## Yamato (Dec 29, 2018)

Grandma from mom's side remaining.
Her husband passed away last year.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 11, 2019)

I have 6 Grandparents. My mother's side divorced and remarried.
All of them are still alive.


----------



## Fëanáro (Jan 12, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Everyone has four grandparents,



[citation needed]


Darkmatter said:


> I have 6 Grandparents. My mother's side divorced and remarried.
> All of them are still alive.


Previous statement conclusively disproved. 

Zero living grandparents here. I don't mind, though.


----------



## kire (Jan 16, 2019)

Zero still alive..
In fact, we are coming on the one year anniversary of my grandma's death. It's on the 21St. It's been bothering me a lot this past week.  It still feels fresh and hurts like it was yesterday.  We were real close, I miss her terribly.  

It sucks not having a grandparent. I can't talk to my parents, they're demented..literally. But not as bad as it could be.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jan 16, 2019)

like, 6 of them?


----------



## Raiden (Jan 17, 2019)

Currently two. 

One of my grandparents passed before I was born. My other grandparent  had a nasty bout with stomach cancer and passed in 2013. That was a very stressful and dark time.


----------



## Sassy (Jan 17, 2019)

A couple of them but not allot. I don't know much on my dad's side considering he's a piece of shit and so is his family. But I assume they are still kicking. 

Mom's side my GMAMA is doing good and well she's a fighter like the rest of my mom's side is but sometimes I am worried for her other times I know she's living a good life and staying strong.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gadaffi (Feb 2, 2019)

1


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 3, 2019)

None of them really. The last of them, my paternal grandmother, died a few years ago.


----------



## Greidy (Feb 3, 2019)

Only one who is dead is my grandfather on my mother's side.


----------



## Throw Rasen Shuriken (Feb 6, 2019)

I technically would have six 'cause my mother was adopted and reconnected with her biological mother later in life. Any way, only grandparent I know of, that is still alive is my mother's biological mother, who shifted out of the country a few years back. My mother's late husband's mother sort of adopted me as a grandchild too, even though I wasn't her son's daughter. I have a different father to my siblings. I don't know anything about my father's side of the family or whether his parents are alive. So short answer is one, on my mother's side that I know of.


----------

